# iMac - Which sound card do I have?



## Bassi

How do I find the exact name of my sound card? And model number?
I have an iMac revision 8,1 - Bought November 2008.
20 inch
2.66 Ghz E8335 Dual Core
2 GB ram
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT with 256 MB ram

Version: Apple Inc. IM81.88Z.00C1.B00.0802091538, 09-02-2008 - (Taken from Windows System Information)

So if someone could tell me where I can find this information or if I can pull it out from OSX or Windows 7 somehow?. (I'm running multiboot)


----------



## Yankee Rose

Hi there - your iMac does not have a "sound card", per se. The audio integrated into the system board.


----------



## namenotfound

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/


----------



## Bassi

Allright. Then how do I find out which motherboard I have in my iMac?


----------



## namenotfound

Your hardware can be found in "System Profiler"

You can either type System Profiler in "Spotlight" or click
Apple -> About This Mac -> More Info


----------



## Headrush

Bassi said:


> Allright. Then how do I find out which motherboard I have in my iMac?


To what ends? Are you just trying to find an audio driver for Windows 7?

Doesn't this work: http://www.simplehelp.net/2009/01/1...ndows-7-on-your-mac-the-complete-walkthrough/


----------



## Bassi

No, I am trying to fond EXACTLY what hardware my iMac is made of. Everything. So if the soundcard is intergrated with the motherboard how do I find out which motherboard I have?


----------



## Headrush

Bassi said:


> No, I am trying to fond EXACTLY what hardware my iMac is made of. Everything. So if the soundcard is intergrated with the motherboard how do I find out which motherboard I have?


You likely not to find an answer because although it often quoted that iMacs just use standard PC components, that doesn't exactly mean its a stock commercial part and hasn't been modified to fit Apple's needs.

Without physically looking at the chip for any identification (if any), you best bet is using something like *IORegistryExplorer* to find the device and products IDs for it and then look them up on a site like http://www.pcidatabase.com/

For example my iMac 7,1 lists this:


> 0x284B	Intel audio controller embedded with the 82801H chipset ( ICH8 chipset )	0x8086	Intel Corporation


Not exactly a stand alone audio chip.


----------



## Yankee Rose

Sometimes the information can be found in the Developer forums. Bassi: What is your Mac's serial number?


----------

